# Understanding Fruit tree spray chart? BONIDE



## barbiek (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a couple questions regarding this. I got some FruitTreeSpray to use on my young apple tree, 2years old. And the spray chart says not to exceed 2 applications per yr but it then says minimum re treatment interval 7 days. Is it me or is this a contradiction? When should I reapply? It also has a chart how much to apply and when fi: green tip, pre bloom, full pink, petal fall, 1st cover and 2nd cover and I understand what the green tip to petal fall is talking about but what is considered to be 1st cover and 2nd cover? Please excuse the stupid questions but I am wanting to do this right the 1st time too many times Im sorry I didn't ask first lol Thanks a lot for any info you can give me


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 4, 2015)

Spray your trees 2 times a year not less than 7 days apart. What spray are you using? Do your trees have any problems right now? You probably shouldnt have any apples on just 2 year old trees to be worrying about some of the diseases. WVMJ


----------



## barbiek (Jun 4, 2015)

Haven't used anything on it yet well besides neem oil. No problems yet. Pruned off all the blossoms and man were there a lot! I want to protect it from the neighboring vine which has anthracnose or phomopsis it's close by thanks for the quick response! I think it's actually 3 yrs old any way it's 6 and1/2 feet tall even after pruning about a foot off it this spring it's doing great and I want to prevent any problems that may arise thanks again


----------



## barbiek (Jun 4, 2015)

This is what I'm talking about


----------



## AmityFlatts (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't know what the instructions say, but that is what I spray my apple and pear trees with. I typically spray them 5 or 6 times from time I can see fruit and when I pick it. I don't like worms in my apples


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 4, 2015)

thats got a well known bee killer in it, be careful with it if there are any flowers or clover under your trees, WVMJ


----------



## barbiek (Jun 11, 2015)

Well I sprayed my apple tree, peach tree, my elderberries, few of my vines with it the apple tree and elderberries did ok with it but attached are pics of my peach tree and vine day after I sprayed, sprayed in the evening to avoid sun and bees also pics of elderberries Please excuse my dirty nails


----------



## barbiek (Jun 11, 2015)

Don't know what happened to all the pics I posted but this is my grape vine


----------



## barbiek (Jun 11, 2015)

And this is my elderberry as you can see no problem with it


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 11, 2015)

You just sprayed bee killer stuff on some flowers getting ready to open on your elderberries, wild bees pollinate the elders, I suggest not spraying them again until they are done flowering with any inseticides. WVMJ


----------



## barbiek (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Jack won't be using anything on them from now on except some neem oil anyway until maybe dormancy but my question is .. Is this a chemical reaction on my grapevines and peach tree? And if you caught my last post I messed up I was in a hurry but there were bugs on my grapevines the day after I sprayed them! Now how can that be?


----------



## barbiek (Jun 15, 2015)

Maybe I'll make some elderflower wine? They are all now flowering


----------



## barbiek (Jun 27, 2015)

Well found out the neighbor had been using weed kill around his trees I found this out the other morning while I was outside having a morning cup of Jo and it was windy! I went and checked on my vines later and there was damage from wind drift I asked him nicely please don't spray when it's windy and he said he didn't think the leaf I showed him was from that so what do you guys think? And he didn't think it was that windy. Fyi the limbs on his trees were blowing in the wind he must spray on a bi weekly or monthly basis because my vines just start looking better then they turn frigid looking again
Barbie


----------



## barbiek (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's another one sorry I'm having problems getting the pics on one post


----------

